# before and after



## nick9219 (Aug 14, 2009)

<img src=]">[/img] before 54kg

<a href="http://www.postimage.org/" rel="external nofollow">







[/URL] after 3 months 59kg and i started to drink protein shakes (nitrotech) before shakes

 after mass-tech (1 month) 70 kg



http://nalewanyjfitness.com/go.php?offer=30leo8549&pid=1


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice improvements man! What are your stats before and after? Weight, bodyfat etc?


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Very good progress. 

Goodluck for the future matey


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

great changes fella. over what time span did you manage this ?


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Bodyworks said:


> great changes fella. over what time span did you manage this ?


 6months from top photo to bottom :high5:

Or do you mean to even get what he was looking like in the first photo?


----------



## nick9219 (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks mowgli. my weights before were 50kg and after 70kg. in the top pic im 55kg from the beggining iw as very skinny 50kg or 49  .it took me 1 month to get from what i was to the top pic and 6 months from top to bottom pic  ill post more pics 

----------------------------------------

http://nalewanyjfitness.com/go.php?o...0leo8549&pid=1


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Mattious said:


> 6months from top photo to bottom :high5:


Whoops, missed that. D'OH !


----------



## nick9219 (Aug 14, 2009)

im allowed to post only 4 image :|

----------------------

http://nalewanyjfitness.com/go.php?o...0leo8549&pid=1


----------



## Luke911 (May 3, 2009)

great proggress mate!


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah well done

hope it goes well from here on


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

your doing well you are in the enviable position of staying lean while gaining muscle


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Your progress is great, keep plugging away and stay patient, it comes in time and the slower it comes the longer it stays.


----------



## nick9219 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for kind comments everybody.Ill update my results in 15 days


----------



## karll (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Nick

Nice results, what is your daily diet/training regiem?

Karl


----------



## nick9219 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey Karl

thanks. 

i have no diet curretly, im eating everything besides junk food,trying to get 150gram protein every day i dont even drink protein shakes only healthy food like cottage cheesse,chicken breast,fish,drink 1litre milk every day... i workout 4 times a week. chest%lats, biceps&triceps,shoulders&legs,i use to always change my training system in 2-3 month.


----------



## nick9219 (Aug 14, 2009)

Here is the update, ihavent gained much but still =[


----------

